# Offical Star Wars III Trailer (merged)



## Datt (Mar 11, 2005)

*Offical Star Wars III Trailer*

Just wondering if anyone else caught the Star Wars III trailer after The OC?

I did and all I can say is WOW!!  I want it to be May 19th now!!


----------



## shilsen (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to say that the trailers for the previous two movies had also looked excellent, so I wasn't surprised. That being said, it really did look amazing. I enjoyed both of the first two movies more than most people I know, mainly due to having different expectations, so I think I'm going to like this one too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

Mmm, mmm, goodness.

I love the focus on Palpatine, really didn't expect that much on him. Of course, the best part is it put the very annoying "Palpatine and Sidious aren't the same person!!" thing to rest. Though some will likely still argue against it...

Only thing that bugs me is they're keeping Grievous under wraps. I can understand it, but I just want to see more of him now!


----------



## Dagger75 (Mar 11, 2005)

It was cool.  To huge ships going at it gun to gun to always cool.  Then there was the scene with the Juggernaut Wheeled command center thing from the RPG books was cool.  That also happened to be one of the first ideas for an AT-AT


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

*Anyone catch the new Star Wars trailer?*

I totally forgot and missed it. Just wondering if it looked any good. . .


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool.  A lot of dialogue, even during fights ("You were the chosen one!").  That was one my main complaints with TPM: Darth Maul has nothing interesting to say while he's kicking Qui Gon's butt.  

I'm very curious about a couple of things:  how do the wookies fit in, and do they ever explain about the midichlorians?  (answers would, of course, be spoilers...)


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 11, 2005)

So . . . who's got a link?


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 11, 2005)

Looked pretty good.  Lots and lots of explosions.  Lightsaber duel over a lake of lava.  Palpatine seducing Anakin with promise of "real power."  Palpatine getting very scary-looking.  Wookiees.  Padme crying.  Big dude in black armor and helmet at the end. 

Then again, the trailers for Episodes 1 and 2 looked good, too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

It was great. Much better than the trailers for the other two Prequels. This just keeps getting better and better...

((And I wonder if this'll get merged with two other threads over in the TV/Movies forum? ))


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Then again, the trailers for Episodes 1 and 2 looked good, too.




Point well taken. I hope they pull it off though, but I've been disappointed twice. Wonder if this is online anywhere yet.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 11, 2005)

There is more discussion going on here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=124176

I haven't seen it yet, its on the TiVo still.....


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 11, 2005)

Or failing that, how far into the show does it come on?  I'm watching Survivor tonight, but I'm willing to miss a bit to catch the preview.

I'll be danged if I watch a whole ep of The O.C. though, Star Wars or no.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

Oops, didn't realize there was a movie forum. . .


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 11, 2005)

last 5 minutes of the show.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

Doh, double post.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Point well taken. I hope they pull it off though, but I've been disappointed twice. Wonder if this is online anywhere yet.



 It won't be online until it airs over on the west coast. So that's midnight EST over on Hyperspace on the Official Site. It won't be avaliable to the public(at least, not ripped) until Monday, I believe.

I'll be seeing it again with Robots, tommorrow though.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Do they ever explain about the midichlorians?




Damn the midichlorians that was the dumbest idea ever. Let's base the Force on science rather then mysticism. Worst choice ever IMHO. I hope I never hear about another midichlorian again.


----------



## Datt (Mar 11, 2005)

I would have to say my favorite part of the trailer was when Sidious jumps at the Jedi.  You could see the look of shock on thier faces!


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 11, 2005)

ooohhhh me like


----------



## warlord (Mar 11, 2005)

I just saw the new Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of The Sith trailer after the O.C. and oh my GOD!!! Best trailer ever the return of storm troopers and TIE fighters, even more wookies, Emperor Palpatine in a lightsaber fight with the Jedi Council. I mean Mace: "We're arresting you Chacellor" Emperor"Are you threatning me?" BAM Darth Sidious in a lightsaber fight about time GL! plus he faces off with Yoda in a force fight. First glimpse of the infamous Jedi Purge and more Darth Vader. Best of all a glimpse of Obi-Wan's and Anakin's final fight on Mustafar!! I can't wait 68 more days for that movie!

P.S. you stole my thread and i resent that comment about the O.C. its really a good show.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 11, 2005)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Damn the midichlorians that was the dumbest idea ever. Let's base the Force on science rather then mysticism. Worst choice ever IMHO. I hope I never hear about another midichlorian again.




Well if they're going to bring it up, I'd at least like them to follow through with an explanation even if it's crappy.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm very curious about a couple of things:  how do the wookies fit in, and do they ever explain about the midichlorians?  (answers would, of course, be spoilers...)




[sblock]If I'm remembering correctly from the myriad of spoiler reports, etc, the Wookies will be fighting it out with the Clones with Yoda's help. Could be very wrong on this one, though, so don't take my word on it.

As for midichlorians, from what I can tell its either going to be a passing mention or completely ignored. Notice that its ignored in AotC and Lucas really hasn't said a thing about it since TPM released. He knows when he's messed up. [/sblock]

And the trailer won't be online(officially at least) to the public until Monday. If you're a Hyperspace member, you can get it at 12PM EST tonight.

The more time I have to think back on it, the more I just can't wait for May 19th...definitely going to be there at midnight.


----------



## Zulithe (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I haven't seen it yet. I'm in the central time zone and they are showing basketball. But the local news had a blip a few minutes ago saying that the O.C. would be on after the news and it will show the trailer. They even showed a few quick shots from the trailer, too! Neat.

I love the midichlorians. Listen closely to everything Yoda says about the Force in ESB. It all fits together perfectly. But I agree, I hope it is at least brought up in EPIII, possibly with some more information.

If you hate midichlorians, at least read this essay first.

http://www.theforce.net/midichlorians/


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 11, 2005)

Want to see the trailer on TV again?


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> If you hate midichlorians, at least read this essay first.




Its a lot to read, but I did get through a lot of it. I dunno, this kinda stuff written trying to justify Lucas screw ups just irks. Remember the ship that made the kessel run in less then twelve parsecs? Another case of, crap we messed up, let's fix it. I view that article the same way. Though while well researched, I still hate the idea. Not a bad read tho, thanks for sharing.



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Want to see the trailer on TV again?




Trailer looks cool. Can't wait to see a good quality one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Tom.  Thank was some trailer.  It gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 11, 2005)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Want to see the trailer on TV again?




Worst screen capture ever!


I watched it twice.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's a flash version:

http://www.doubleagent.com/video.php?ct=37&v=256

Still looking for a big, downloadable one, myself, but this will do for now


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

So who else could just watch this over and over again? And there IS a quick shot of Grievous vs. Obi-Wan in there, but its just a flash of it. Can't wait to actually see this thing on the big screen tommorrow.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 11, 2005)

That was pretty good.  Of course, the trailers for Ep1 and Ep2 were pretty good, too, and those movies sucked.  Just saying...


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a good thing that I can communicate with a keyboard right now because that left me speechless.  Kicked my butt up and down and finall punted me through the uprights.

Score!!

So dark, so cool.  Anakin actually looks like he could be the universe's biggest bad-ass.  The Cleansing.  Wow.  It's getting so close I can taste it.

There's another version here, too - http://www.movie-list.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11299


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't recall the trailers for Episodes I and II being so promising... maybe there's hope after all...





			
				Canis said:
			
		

> Here's a flash version:
> 
> http://www.doubleagent.com/video.php?ct=37&v=256
> 
> Still looking for a big, downloadable one, myself, but this will do for now




Indeed it does. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aeric (Mar 11, 2005)

Up until I saw this trailer, I was skeptical about Episode III.  I saw the involvement of Chewbacca completely unnecessary, and the whole concept of General Grievous (starting with his name) really turned me off.  I think the final straw was the hinting at an "elaborate musical sequence" in Episode III, which ultimately turned out to be a Mon Calamari opera on Coruscant (they show it in the trailer very briefly...the big balls of water floating suspended in forcefields, very much like the blitzball game in the first cinema of Final Fantasy X).

However, this trailer totally blew me away.  Some of the new vehicles look wonky, like Grievous' wheel-cycle or whatever they're calling it (it's reminiscent of some of the crappy cartoon toys from the '80s), but that's small compared to everything else.  I mourn the loss of the Jedi starfighters from AOTC, but the new stubby looking fighters make for a nice transitional craft between those and the TIE fighters.  And it was a lot of fun to see the old Blockade Runner all shiny and new-looking.

And Amy Allen as Aayla Secura...woo-hoo!  Slave-girl Leia, eat your heart out!   

My faith in this film is restored.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Mar 11, 2005)

This looks incredible even after the 10th time.  Seems like when we get closer to the timeline of the original Star Wars, the movies get better. I can't beleive how good this looks. This movie is totally going to rock!!!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Mar 11, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Worst screen capture ever!




Agreed!



			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> I watched it twice.




Heh. Me too.


----------



## reveal (Mar 11, 2005)

More mirrors to download: http://www.digitalentropy.net/Internapse/Index.html


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 11, 2005)

Aeric said:
			
		

> I think the final straw was the hinting at an "elaborate musical sequence" in Episode III, which ultimately turned out to be a Mon Calamari opera on Coruscant (they show it in the trailer very briefly...the big balls of water floating suspended in forcefields, very much like the blitzball game in the first cinema of Final Fantasy X).



I was actually quite looking forward to the big Annakin/Padme song and dance number.  <sigh>  Gene Kelly, where is your legacy now?


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 11, 2005)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> I love the midichlorians. Listen closely to everything Yoda says about the Force in ESB. It all fits together perfectly. But I agree, I hope it is at least brought up in EPIII, possibly with some more information.
> 
> If you hate midichlorians, at least read this essay first.



Hey, thanks for the link!  Even without the Star Wars connection (heck, the whole point, really) it's got some cool, interesting stuff that I didn't know about mitochondria.  Although when he tried to claim that there wasn't _really_ a Dark Side of the Force, just using the Force for evil, he lost me.  That's so engrained in the Star Wars mythology that I'm quite shocked that someone trying to add some scholarly discussion to Star Wars would even dream of throwin it out.


----------



## Someone (Mar 11, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Looked pretty good.  Lots and lots of explosions.  Lightsaber duel over a lake of lava.  Palpatine seducing Anakin with promise of "real power."




Now if only he had included _ultimate_ in that sentence, and something about Jedis flipping out and killing people...


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Mar 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Although when he tried to claim that there wasn't _really_ a Dark Side of the Force, just using the Force for evil, he lost me.




True, and it was IMHO totally unnecessary. Why not, for the sake of that essay's argument, say that there's the Light Side (live) and the Dark Side (unlive/anti-live/whatever)...

Still, even after reading that essay, I don't like Midichlorians.


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 11, 2005)

SPOILER about MIDIS



Spoiler



Palpatine discusses with Anakin a way to use the Midiclorians to stop people from dying, to create life, as it were. This is the power discussed in the beginning dialog with Palpy and Anakin (Is it possible to learn such powers?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude...the trailer is so much better in the theater. Worth the price of admission to Robots, which isn't that bad of a movie in itself.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 12, 2005)

Okay, did the thought cross anyone else's mind when Palpatine says "Are you threatening me" to immediately add "You will give me TP, bunghole!", or am I the only one perma-warped by Beavis and Butthead?


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Mar 12, 2005)

No, the same thought crossed my mind.

"Are you threatening me, master Jedi? Give me TP for my bunghole"

"Senor Palpatine, go to the principle's office"

"Um........Ok" *walks off down the hallway, cackling madly and waving his lightsaber around*


----------



## Welverin (Mar 12, 2005)

I wonder if we see a bit of the cool death Samuel L. was hoping for in there.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Dude...the trailer is so much better in the theater. Worth the price of admission to Robots, which isn't that bad of a movie in itself.




Is it true that the theatrical trailer is longer than the one we've all seen online or on the OC?  I thought I'd heard something about a longer version of the conversation between Palpatine and Anakin at the beginning.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Is it true that the theatrical trailer is longer than the one we've all seen online or on the OC?  I thought I'd heard something about a longer version of the conversation between Palpatine and Anakin at the beginning.



 Nope, its exactly the same.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nope, its exactly the same.




Of course, or otherwise it would spoil the fun for everyone if the audience knew beforehand that Palpatine is Anakin's father...


----------



## somekindofjerk (Mar 12, 2005)

> I'm very curious about a couple of things: how do the wookies fit in, and do they ever explain about the midichlorians? (answers would, of course, be spoilers...)



They go into more detail on the wookies in Republic Commando:
[sblock]A Trandoshan attack on a Republic battleship reveals a separatist plot against Kashyyk. After which the Republic launches an invasion "for the protection of the Wookie's freedom." This order comes directly from Yoda, which your squad observes is rather unYoda-like(possible ep3 plot point.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 13, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Of course, or otherwise it would spoil the fun for everyone if the audience knew beforehand that Palpatine is Anakin's father...



 Be careful with that one...there are some people around TheForce.net and other SW sites that are completely and utterly convinced of that being true...


----------



## somekindofjerk (Mar 13, 2005)

> Of course, or otherwise it would spoil the fun for everyone if the audience knew beforehand that Palpatine is Anakin's father...



Oh noes!!1 /head explodes


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 13, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Be careful with that one...there are some people around TheForce.net and other SW sites that are completely and utterly convinced of that being true...



 Y'know, that whole virgin birth thingy just struck me as way too weird at the time, and really brought me out of the story of TPM by smacking me in the face with Christ allegory.  I refuse to believe that whole "conceived by midichlorians" hoo-hah.  It'd be cool to find out Anakin was the prototype of some Sith eugenics experiment.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 13, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Of course, or otherwise it would spoil the fun for everyone if the audience knew beforehand that Palpatine is Anakin's father...




You know a "Holy @#!%" moment like that _would_ go a long way in redeeming the prequels.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Mar 13, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Be careful with that one...there are some people around TheForce.net and other SW sites that are completely and utterly convinced of that being true...



Really? I wasn't aware of that.
But no reason to be careful, because...



			
				Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Y'know, that whole virgin birth thingy just struck me as way too weird at the time, and really brought me out of the story of TPM by smacking me in the face with Christ allegory. I refuse to believe that whole "conceived by midichlorians" hoo-hah. It'd be cool to find out Anakin was the prototype of some Sith eugenics experiment.





			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> You know a "Holy @#!%" moment like that _would_ go a long way in redeeming the prequels.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## shilsen (Mar 13, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> It'd be cool to find out Anakin was the prototype of some Sith eugenics experiment.




Kwisatz Haderach, anyone?


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 15, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Of course, or otherwise it would spoil the fun for everyone if the audience knew beforehand that Palpatine is Anakin's father...



 While I do think a classic Star Wars twist is coming, I don't believe that is it.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Dude...the trailer is so much better in the theater. Worth the price of admission to Robots, which isn't that bad of a movie in itself.



quite right.  Of course, Robots wasn't that great, either.  Not even close to a Pixar-quality film.  More on the same level as Shark Tale, which wasn't bad, but is waaaay below a Shrek or an Incredibles level movie.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 15, 2005)

The trailer is great. I just hope the movie is as good as it is. 

I don't really think the trailer has stilled the discussion over whether Palpatine and Sidious are the same person. While in Ep. I Sidious and Palpatine could EASILY be the same person, the super-decayed sidious that has appeared a few times in the previews and the better-preserved Chancellor Palpatine don't seem as if they _could_ be the same person. 

The speculation that I have come across most frequently is that the Chancellor is a clone (under control of, or at least with the same goals as Sidious), and Sidious is the real deal. Either that or every Jedi that's ever met with the Chancellor has failed a will save vs. some kind of appearance altering mind trick EVERY TIME (not likely, I think). 

Anyway, this trailer has (unfortunately) moved me from tentatively optimistic to really excited - I'll probably just be more disappointed because of it. 

EDIT: It would be REALLY cool if Palpatine/Sidious was Anakin's father.  I had never thought of that, but it would totally rock.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The trailer is great. I just hope the movie is as good as it is.
> 
> I don't really think the trailer has stilled the discussion over whether Palpatine and Sidious are the same person. While in Ep. I Sidious and Palpatine could EASILY be the same person, the super-decayed sidious that has appeared a few times in the previews and the better-preserved Chancellor Palpatine don't seem as if they _could_ be the same person.



Uh, it was established long before the first prequel was made that the Emperor was named Palpatine, and it was obvious (same actor, same voice, same outfit) also from the first movie that Sidious was the Emperor.  And if this new trailer didn't completely clear up any lingering (and baseless, IMO) doubts, I don't know what will.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Uh, it was established long before the first prequel was made that the Emperor was named Palpatine, and it was obvious (same actor, same voice, same outfit) also from the first movie that Sidious was the Emperor.  And if this new trailer didn't completely clear up any lingering (and baseless, IMO) doubts, I don't know what will.



 If it didn't, NOTHING will. Some people will still cling to wanting to believe there's more to it, but Lucas himself has said(in the commentary on the Ep II DVD and interviews) enough to confirm that Palpatine and Sidious are the same people.

And should it be surprising if all the Jedi have been failing will saves against Palpy? 

"The Dark Side clouds everything."

There's also Yoda's comment about them being blind if they couldn't see the creation of the Clone Army...AND the comment about only a Sith knowing there weakness. Besides, there's one other little thing that explains the decayed Palpy, and we saw a hint of it in the Trailer when he talked about the Dark Side powers being considered unnatural.


----------



## Vigilance (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, Palpatine can shoot lightning from his hands at will but not make a minor change in his appearance.

How goofy.

Chuck


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> While I do think a classic Star Wars twist is coming, I don't believe that is it.



I take it you haven't read the spoiler reports, then?  'Coz if there was a twist coming, we'd know it already.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I take it you haven't read the spoiler reports, then?  'Coz if there was a twist coming, we'd know it already.



 Nope.  The only thing I look at are the official teasers/trailers.  I want to know nothing about the story or plot going in.  It makes it so much more enjoyable to find all these things out for myself.

I'm not expecting a "No.  I'M your father," type twist but more like an Episode I/VI (switcharoo/sibling) type twist.  Which now that I think of it lends itself well to Palpy playing a part somehow in Anakin's conception.  Either way, I want to go in fairly clean. The folks around here do a pretty good job of labeling their spoiler posts so I can still get my pre-release talk in with not getting thing ruined for me.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 16, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Which now that I think of it lends itself well to Palpy playing a part somehow in Anakin's conception.




Nope. One thing I know Lucas won't do is screw with the archetype.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Uh, it was established long before the first prequel was made that the Emperor was named Palpatine, and it was obvious (same actor, same voice, same outfit) also from the first movie that Sidious was the Emperor. And if this new trailer didn't completely clear up any lingering (and baseless, IMO) doubts, I don't know what will.



Read the second half of the post, Josh - The Emperor/Sidious/Palpatine might be clones. That's what I've come across a number of times - maybe that means that they're still the same person to you, but while they'd certainly be connected, I think the possibility remains that they're seperate entities. 



			
				Vigilance said:
			
		

> Yeah, Palpatine can shoot lightning from his hands at will but not make a minor change in his appearance.



He can do both. But, while the change in appearance would allow (in D20 terms) constant will saves to see through the illusion, the Jedi really would have to worry about lightning only at the precise moment it's shooting from his hands.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Just because this whole Palpatine/Sidious debate annoys the HECK out of me:

http://www.theforce.net/collecting/story/ROTS_Close_Up_Battle_Arena_Sidious_VS_Mace_90345.asp

Does that kill this yet?


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Read the second half of the post, Josh - The Emperor/Sidious/Palpatine might be clones. That's what I've come across a number of times - maybe that means that they're still the same person to you, but while they'd certainly be connected, I think the possibility remains that they're seperate entities.



Ah, I didn't connect that.  Probably because I think that's so unlikely!    That comes across as much more of an EU type plot than something Lucas would do.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't connect that.  Probably because I think that's so unlikely!    That comes across as much more of an EU type plot than something Lucas would do.



 I don't know if it's terribly likely, either.  In fact, if they are clones, it's practically ripped from the pages of Dark Horse's _Dark Empire_ comics.  However, that's what I still see occaisonally popping up on the rumor mill we call the internet.


----------

